# Finding out other people listen to Classical



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

Let's say you ask a coworker what they're listening to... "oh, just some classical."

What do you do? I've learned that it varies per answer. But I'd like to know your thoughts.

Sometimes, I say "Oh nice choice." and move on..


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I wouldn't ask a co-worker; a friend is a different matter.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I would ask him/ her what piece he did listen to and what are your favourite composers/ pieces.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I would ask him/ her what piece he did listen to and what are your favourite composers/ pieces.


It's the workplace, so keep the conversation short.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bulldog said:


> It's the workplace, so keep the conversation short.


One has rights to coffee breaks, if not a soft drink after work will do the trick.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a co-worker who listens to classical all the time on the radio and has no idea what he is listening to, could not name but a few major works. So it is useless to talk classical music with him. I also work with a woman who had voice lessons, sings mezzo and conducts, nothing on a professional level, but she is more fun to talk to, especially since I am very into opera and mezzo voice.


----------



## danj (Jun 1, 2017)

It can be other places too. Party. Dinner. Not just workplace


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

There is a woman who comes to see me who is a mental health professional and has had to put up with my near constant maniacal obsession with classical music over the last six months or so. So much so that she has started listening to Classic FM in her car, probably to see what all the fuss is about. I hope I have added another fan to this amazing art form. 

Apart from that I know only two other people who like classical music. My mum who likes J.Strauss and a very old friend who loves Berlioz but is willing to listen to a variety of composers, including Bruckner.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

danj said:


> It can be other places too. Party. Dinner. Not just workplace


Most of our family and friends are in to classical, so the conversation is no problem, sometimes new friends "appear" but mostly trough concerts or seeing opera in the Met.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

'What are you listening to?'

'Pachelbel's Canon'

*leaves.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

:lol: Most of my co workers are too ruff for such subtle things as classical...


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

I don't even venture because the reply: "I use it to relax" will annoy me for the rest of the day.

I know of one person who supposedly listens to nothing else at all but baroque music, but I suspect this might have been misreported to me by my ex-girlfriend who thinks that everything pre-1960 is "old" and probably baroque. For her 1920 may as well be 1720 so she doesn't know the difference


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I tend to shy away from people who say "I'm listening to classical music" as usually they don't have a clue what they're talking about but think they do. My favourite was a teacher I worked with 5 years ago. I went into work the week before term to prepare and she was listening to Beethoven's 6th. The conversation went something like this:

"Wow. The Pastorale. Nice"!
"No It's Beethoven".
"Yeah, it's his 6th - The Pastoral Symphony."
"This is the best version you can get".
"Really, why?"
"It just is. Heard it in a shop one day and bought it online."
"Who's the conductor / orchestra?"
"Dunno. It's got a gold cover and there's another symphony on it."
"Karajan? Stripey box?"
"Yes."
"What do you think?"
"I've got it. I have about 100 Beethoven symphony cycles. This was Karajan's last version, I think. It's ok but there's much better ones by him and other conductors, tbh. Want any recommmendations?"
"NO, THIS is the best!" (starts to look angry).
"Ok." (Merl leaves the room, rolling eyes).

Hence, I never discuss classical music with anyone but those that I KNOW are on my wavelength.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

This is a little back to front compared to other replies, but still fits the title of the thread. Sort of.

When I first started listening to opera, my parents were still alive. Neither of them had heard of José Carreras, whose recordings were the ones I was playing non stop. (I didn't live with my parents, but they were only a 5 minute walk away and we were frequently in each other's houses.) My Dad started mentioning it to his friends and was astonished to discover that, not only had they all heard of Carreras, but several of them owned one or more of his recordings. He'd known some of these friends for over 50 years and it was the first he ever knew that they enjoyed opera.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

Yea I have to agree. Most of the times when I have met someone who said they were into classical music they were more into being seen as being into classic music. Which is fine. If the music gains a little traction with them they might become real fans.

Real fans, like us, are like fans of any particular music, much more interested in the music than in how they are seen being interested in the music. 

Some of us even can pass as normal people.

Has anyone ever found someone who turned out to be someone who posts on TC? That would be awesome.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I used to go to this basement level book shop where you could just about find anything. The proprietor was a fan of opera, and played the Metropolitan Opera broadcasts on his little AM/FM one speaker portable radio. One time I talked to him about getting a regular HiFi system for the store. He saw no point to it. He said he was familiar enough with all the operas that the almost crappy sound didn't bother him. He said he was listening to the music, not the broadcast of the music.


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I recall a dentist who had Mozart playing in the waiting room. On a hot hectic day in the city, one could almost wish to have a dentist appointment.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I know that feelin...Like when ya see a hot chick in a car wash service and you ride a bike!


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I had a friend once who told me he loved Latin music. I asked who were his favorite composers or performers. The discussion ended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

larold said:


> I had a friend once who told me he loved Latin music. I asked who were his favorite composers or performers. The discussion ended.


Perhaps he / she meant Latin as in salsa or tango.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

danj said:


> Let's say you ask a coworker what they're listening to... "oh, just some classical."
> 
> What do you do? I've learned that it varies per answer. But I'd like to know your thoughts.
> 
> Sometimes, I say "Oh nice choice." and move on..


I would die of a heart attack!

Whenever I went out on a date, I used to casually ask her what music she liked to listen to. I never got "classical" as a reply.
I kept my mouth shut, because if the gal learned I liked "classical", she would ditch me in a hurry as some kind of a "psycho nerd."

Once, a girl asked me first about music. After I replied "classical", she practically screamed with vitriol, "I HATE CLASSICAL MUSIC!!" Such is the world we live in.


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> I don't even venture because *the reply: "I use it to relax" will annoy me for the rest of the day.*
> 
> I know of one person who supposedly listens to nothing else at all but baroque music, but I suspect this might have been misreported to me by my ex-girlfriend who thinks that everything pre-1960 is "old" and probably baroque. For her 1920 may as well be 1720 so she doesn't know the difference


 This infuriates me more than anything else


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I once picked up an old school friend and his new girlfriend from the airport. I had some Beethoven on in the car. My friend's girlfriend asked if I could turn off the "funeral music".


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

JeffD said:


> I once picked up an old school friend and his new girlfriend from the airport. I had some Beethoven on in the car. My friend's girlfriend asked if I could turn off the "funeral music".


Grrrrr..........


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

JeffD said:


> I once picked up an old school friend and his new girlfriend from the airport. I had some Beethoven on in the car. My friend's girlfriend asked if I could turn off the "funeral music".


Pretty bold and pretty rude of her to ask that of someone she just met. Did it aggravate her that much?


----------



## mathisdermaler (Mar 29, 2017)

JeffD said:


> I once picked up an old school friend and his new girlfriend from the airport. I had some Beethoven on in the car. My friend's girlfriend asked if I could turn off the "funeral music".


Well, was it a funeral march?


----------



## Crystal (Aug 8, 2017)

I will pay attention on him/her, and ask him/her what piece does he/she listen to and the composer's name.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I will ask a few friendly question to find out what the real level of interest/knowledge is -- and use that as the basis for future conversations - or not.


----------

